# 221-B Baker Street



## Meanderer (May 19, 2018)

The Thread's Afoot!


----------



## NancyNGA (May 19, 2018)

Dr Joseph Bell






_"Sir Arthur Conan Doyle’s fictional detective with the knack for solving crimes through observation and reason was modeled after Dr. Joseph Bell, one of Conan Doyle’s medical school professors. ...  __A fellow Scotsman born in 1837, the charismatic Bell dazzled his students with demonstrations in which he was able to determine a patient’s occupation and other personal details just by studying his appearance and mannerisms. ... __Years later, Conan Doyle wrote to Bell: “It is most certainly to you that I owe Sherlock Holmes and though in the stories I have the advantage of being able to place him in all sorts of dramatic positions, I do not think that his analytical work is in the least an exaggeration of some effects which I have seen you produce in the outpatient ward.”"
_
https://www.history.com/news/was-sherlock-holmes-based-on-a-real-person


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2018)

The Wild West Adventures of Sherlock Holmes: The Case of the Silent Harmonica


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 20, 2018)

You're My Best Friend - Holmes & Watson

I still prefer Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce as Holmes and Watson.  






"You're My Best Friend," 1975, by Queen (Remastered 2011)


----------



## Pappy (May 21, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 22, 2018)

William Gillette (1853 – 1937)
The first actor to take on the role of Sherlock Holmes in any official capacity was the American William Gillette. His 1899 stage play was adapted from a script by Arthur Conan Doyle himself. Opening six years after the author had attempted to kill off his creation at the Reichenbach Falls, the play was a huge success on both sides of the Atlantic: between 1899 and 1932, Gillette performed the role more than 1,000 times. Gillette is also credited with introducing the curved briar pipe that was to become synonymous with the great detective – possibly because a straight pipe obscured the actor’s face when he delivered his lines.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 22, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2018)

William Gillette lived here in CT in a "castle" he built; now a State park. It even has his miniature railroad still running. I've been there several times.





https://www.stateparks.com/gillette_castle.html


----------



## NancyNGA (May 22, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> William Gillette lived here in CT in a "castle" he built; now a State park. It even has his miniature railroad still running. I've been there several times.


Cool, RadishRose!  I always enjoy hearing stories or experiences people have had with the historical places people post about on this forum.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 22, 2018)

_"The Case of the Missing Sock"_


----------



## Meanderer (May 22, 2018)

Edward Hardwicke in interview with Richard E Grant




Some clips taken from the documentary Elementary, My Dear Viewer about his role as Doctor Watson,  Jeremy Brett  and Granada's Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Pappy (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 24, 2018)

Lennox Commercial with Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Meanderer (May 24, 2018)

Basil Rathbone in Prudential Insurance commercial


----------



## Meanderer (May 25, 2018)

"From the writer of “Lend Me A Tenor” and “Shakespeare in Hollywood” comes this slick and funny thriller/farce!

It’s Christmas Eve, 1936 and Broadway star William Gillette, admired the world over for his leading role in the play “Sherlock Holmes”, has invited his fellow cast members (and his mother) to his sumptuous art-deco apartment for a weekend of revelry. But when one of the guests is stabbed to death, the festivities in this isolated house of tricks and mirrors quickly turn dangerous.  It’s up to Gillette himself, as he assumes the persona of his beloved Holmes, to track down the killer before the next victim appears. The dangerous hilarity (and hilarious danger!) are non-stop in this glittering whodunit".


----------



## Meanderer (May 30, 2018)

The case of the missing icing!


----------



## Meanderer (May 31, 2018)

The Mystery of 221B Baker Street





Baker Street circa 1890 (original image: George Washington Bacon’s New Map of London, via wikimedia commons)


----------



## NancyNGA (May 31, 2018)

Russell Stutler’s drawing of 221B Baker St. for the Financial Times


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2018)

Modern day *Sherlock *stars *Benedict Cumberbatch.*





_Sherlock_ has been nominated for numerous awards including Emmys, BAFTAs and a Golden Globe, winning several awards across a variety of categories including Outstanding Lead Actor for Cumberbatch.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2018)

Sherlock Army Knife

Pewter Letter Opener Detective Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2018)

Benedict Cumberbatch known for his roles as Sherlock and Dr. Strange,  took on the persona of a real-life superhero after saving a delivery man  from being attacked in central London.                                                                               (BBC)                                                                      



http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ivery-cyclist-from-gang-attack-in-london.html


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2018)

Wow, Rose.....life imitating art!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2018)

Hey, yeah!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 3, 2018)

_"... One of the quirkiest twenty first-century homages to Sherlock Holmes belongs to the award-winning TV series House, starring the British actor, Hugh Laurie.  Dr Gregory House is in many respects a medical Sherlock Holmes, and series creator, David Shore, has admitted that even the name House is meant as a subtle homage. 

The show draws heavily upon Holmes archetypes, such as House's reliance on psychology to solve a case, his reluctance to accept cases he does not find interesting, his drug addiction (Vicodin instead of cocaine), his home address (apartment 221B), a complete disregard for social mores, personal talents (playing piano and guitar, rather like Holmes violin), as well as Holmes characteristic ability to judge a situation correctly with almost no effort. 

Dr House's confidant and sounding board is Dr James Wilson.

In the series House, David Shore made it a point to sprinkle in references to the original source material whenever possible. A patient featured in the series pilot was named Rebecca Addler which was a reference to the character Irene Addler from the Sir Arthur Conan Doyle novels. In the season 2 finale, Dr. House was shot by a crazy man named 'Moriarty'."

_http://sherlockholmes.com/history/


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 5, 2018)

Best known as the sardonic Dr. Gregory House on the medical drama “House,” English actor Hugh Laurie is now taking on a very different role as an international arms dealer in the TV miniseries “The Night Manager.” He said he was three chapters into the 1993 John le Carre novel on which it was based when he decided it had to be put on screen. Of Dr. House, he says, “I love the character and always will.”

[video]https://www.today.com/video/hugh-laurie-i-still-love-gregory-house-and-i-always-will-665063491603[/video] (VIDEO)


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 6, 2018)

_A Study in Scarlet_

I still remember reading these lines from that book in elementary school, and worrying for a day or two, when I would run out of space.  I think I hit that point a long time ago, lots of lumber.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 8, 2018)

Isn't it strange......


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 8, 2018)

Will Ferrell And John C. Reilly Film "Holmes And Watson"

The comedic duo takes on Sherlock Holmes and John Watson. What could be better?


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 9, 2018)

The three-pipe problem!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2018)

Oxford finally gets an espresso bar!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2018)

The Clown of the Baskervilles!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2018)

Benedict Cumberbatch's parents make surprise cameo appearance


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2018)

*Analysis of Sherlock’s parents and why their normality is vital in explaining Sherlock*

Why The Holmes Parents are Perfect for Sherlock


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 22, 2018)

"When a body is found in Holmes's 221B Baker Street lodgings on the set at Mammoth Studios during the shooting of The Valley of Fear, Groucho and his sidekick Frank Denby begin investigating". 

"The victim is the German emigre director of the movie who was found in the great detective's favorite armchair, stabbed in the chest with Holmes's pearl-handled letter opener. There is another murder but it takes more than murder to stifle Groucho's quips or to quiet the laughter this surprising reincarnation inspires".


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2018)

*The case of the missing Pie!*


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2018)

Sherlock Gets Into Hot Water, But Can He Cook?





Poor Sherlock, in hot water again!

Asparagus Soup with Pale Ale


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2018)

Great stuff, love Victorian recipes...saved to Favorites, thanks!
I bet that book with Groucho is interesting!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2018)

The New Residents of 221B Baker Street





Like Sherlock, Calvin and Hobbes are not psychopaths… just highly functioning sociopaths. Amiright?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 24, 2018)

The Curious Case of the Stolen Composition


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 24, 2018)

Murdering Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Butterfly (Dec 6, 2018)

I like Benedict Cumberbatch a lot, but I still think Jeremy Brett was the quintessential Sherlock.  I'm also enough of an ol' poop to think that stories should be left in the era in which they are set -- by that I mean to say that a Sherlock Holmes set in the present time just doesn't quite get it for me.  I enjoyed the recent one with BC, but it wasn't really Sherlock to me.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 12, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes Night Before Christmas 1945


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (May 9, 2019)

Elizabeth "Betty" Edith Cadbury Butler Huggins, mother of Jeremy Brett, and member of the Cadbury Chocolate family.


----------



## Meanderer (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (May 19, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2019)

*‘“Now, Watson,” said Holmes, as a tall dog-cart dashed up through the gloom [...] “You’ll come with me, won’t you”’*




By Marie-Alice Harel (UK)


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 14, 2019)

The Case of the Harvest Moon!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 20, 2019)

The Case of the Enlarged Eye!





Century-Old _Sherlock Holmes_ Film Discovered (2014)


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 20, 2019)

I enjoyed Sherlock played by Benedict Cumberbatch:


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2019)

Coin Cut Charm...


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2019)

by Andrew Harrison


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2019)

Thankful for Sherlock Holmes!


----------



## drifter (Nov 27, 2019)

Meanderer said:


>


Them rascals, I've got a tea called Baker Street, didn't know I was drinking to the homeless. Or maybe not.
Since he don't have his hat down beside him for donations, somebody give him ten bucks for that briefcase 
and wish him happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2019)

drifter said:


> Them rascals, I've got a tea called Baker Street, didn't know I was drinking to the homeless. Or maybe not.
> Since he don't have his hat down beside him for donations, somebody give him ten bucks for that briefcase
> and wish him happy Thanksgiving.


Oh, he has a home....he is Holmesless!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Catlady (Dec 6, 2019)

This was my favorite Holmes =






This is the sexy Holmes =


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2019)

Clueless .....


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2020)

Sherlock Holmes Toby Jug | Seaway China Company


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2020)

Sherlock Holmes was the original technology disrupter

"Sir Arthur Conan Doyle was a futurist, living at a time and place when the technology of the industrial revolution was radically transforming people’s lives. Many of the concepts he wrote about in Sherlock Holmes’s fictitious adventures formed the basis for pioneering forensics techniques that are still in use today. But the relationship between his best-known character and technological innovation goes beyond the techniques employed in the stories—Sherlock Holmes himself is technological disruption personified."


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2020)

_The Case of the Broken Heart......_


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 12, 2020)

I tried reading a few non-Conan Doyle, Holmes' books, but they left me cold, as did most of the non-Rathbone Holmes' movies and TV shows.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2020)

The Case of the Tattle-tale Heart!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2020)

Sherlock Holmes: Pioneer in Forensic Science (LINK)


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2020)

HOW TO OBSERVE like Sherlock Holmes - 5 Hyper Observant Techniques


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2020)

Sherlock Deduction Scene (subtitles)


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 20, 2020)

Sherlock Holmes sculpture by John Doubleday, at Meiringen, Switzerland, near the Reichenbach waterfalls, where Holmes faces his nemesis Professor Moriarty


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 29, 2020)

The Remarkable Worm: Sherlock Holmes at DMNS     (LINK)    





_It was a blustery afternoon at 221B Baker Street when Holmes and I heard the tell-tale sound of a carriage pulling up sharply in front of the building. After a moment, Holmes murmured “If I’m not mistake, that’ll be a young man come to tell us about a new exhibit at the *Denver Museum of Nature and Science*, Watson.”

I was shocked. Even for Holmes, that was a leap of deductive reasoning. Guessing it was someone coming to visit my illustrious colleague, that was easy, and ascertaining age and gender from the footfalls and speed with which he dashed up the stairs I’d experienced before with my good friend, but how the deuce could he know the topic of our upcoming conversation?

“Confound it, Holmes, how do you know it’s related to the Denver museum, a city thousands of miles away from our abode here in London?”

Holmes smiled his damndable smile and pointed to the door, as Mrs. Hudson opened it and in her shrill East London accent informed us “A visitor for you, Mr. ‘olmes. From Denver. America!”

Behind her stood the most remarkable young man, harried and dressed in quite unfashionable clothing and footwear that I’d never seen before with white laces and what appeared to be gum arabic soles. 

In his deep voice he looked at Holmes and said “Yes, just as I expected you’d look. Splendid”, he rubbed his hands together, smiled and said “let me tell you two gentleman about the Case of the Remarkable Worm”, just to be interrupted by Holmes laughing and saying “Why yes, sir, I believe the game truly is afoot!”   __ (MORE)_


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 29, 2020)

Sherlock Holmes actor Jeremy Brett is named pipe-smoker of the year, January 1989


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 29, 2020)

Pigging Out on Sherlock Holmes (LINK)





"As the story begins, Freddy the pig is shadowing his fellow animals on the Bean farm. "I got the idea," he says, "from a book I found in the barn, _The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes_. It's the best book I've come across in a long time, and you'll admit I know something about literature."

"He finds himself working to solve a real mystery when the toy train belonging to the human boy and girl on the farm disappears. He unearths clues, including green paint scratches and grey hairs, and eventually brings the crime home to the perpetrators, old Simon the rat (Freddy's Moriarty) and his criminous family. It takes a while, though: "Even Sherlock Holmes couldn't do everything in a minute," Freddy tells Jinx defensively. There are, of course, complications and subplots, including the appearance of a "city detective," provocatively named Montague Boner."

_"Freddy the Detective_ was published by Knopf in 1932. It was the third book in the Freddy series, but the first to set what became a pattern in the ensuing two decades with _Freddy the Magician_, _Freddy Goes Camping_, _Freddy the Pilot_, and so on. There have been a number of subsequent editions of Detective, and it is now in print from Overlook Press. "


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2020)

Trouble, brewing.....?


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2020)

Sherlock Holmes...Bees and flowers!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2020)

_The Adventure of the Dying Detective __ (LINK)_
Sherlock Holmes and a biological weapon





_"Sir Arthur Conan Doyle created Sherlock Holmes during exciting times. He graduated from Edinburgh University Medical College in 1881, and Sherlock Holmes made his appearance (in The Study in Scarlet) in 1886. This was the golden age of microbiology, with landmark discoveries by Koch, Ehrlich and Pasteur amongst others, and the British Empire was at its height. It is not surprising that the Sherlock Holmes stories contain numerous references to infectious diseases, either local or imported from the farflung colonies. In the course of his adventures Sherlock Holmes became acquainted with bioterrorism. "_


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2020)

The next time someone random talks to me at a bus stop......


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 1, 2020)

The Case of the Isolating Detective!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 3, 2020)

The games are afoot!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 25, 2020)

The Key to a solution!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2020)

Meanderer said:


>


How did I miss this. Look how adorable they are?

So cute.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 9, 2020)




----------



## drifter (May 9, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Sherlock Holmes...Bees and flowers!


He must live a long way off, look at that address.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2020)

Courtesy of Pink Biz:


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2020)

What actor was your favorite  "Sherlock Holmes"?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2020)

Book Inspired Soy Candle


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2020)

Liberty said:


> What actor was your favorite  "Sherlock Holmes"? View attachment 113301


My favorite is Jeremy Brett.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2020)

Dunhill, 221 Baker Street, 50 gram - The Danish Pipe Shop


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2020)

Keep a light!


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 12, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Courtesy of Pink Biz:


*What happened, @Meanderer? *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 12, 2020)

Liberty said:


> What actor was your favorite  "Sherlock Holmes"? View attachment 113301


*Basil Rathbone*


----------



## gamboolman (Jul 12, 2020)

I have fond memories of late nights watching Basil Rathbone (sp?) and Dr. Watson on the old Black & White film late at night as a kid.

And of, course reading the stories


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> My favorite is Jeremy Brett.


Jeremy Brett for me too


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> View attachment 113326


Why does Watson look naked?


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

That was his gift to Holmes.   I think he has a robe on - see the collar? Just not detailed being in the background.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> That was his gift to Holmes.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *What happened, @Meanderer? *


PB: You posted this in the Shakespeare thread.  I just copied it, here, in the Sherlock thread.  Hope that was OK?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

I have a large book, "The Complete Sherlock Holmes" that has all 4 novels and 56 short stories.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 12, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> PB: You posted this in the Shakespeare thread.  I just copied it, here, in the Sherlock thread.  Hope that was OK?


*Oops, sorry about that!  Thanks for fixing my mistake. *


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 18, 2020)

Liberty said:


> What actor was your favorite  "Sherlock Holmes"? View attachment 113301



Jeremy Brett, by far.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 18, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 101863


@Keesha ....I just re-discovered this post of yours and it is still amazing!  "Where there's smoke, there's fire"!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 18, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> @Keesha ....I just re-discovered this post of yours and it is still amazing!  "Where there's smoke, there's fire"!


Isnt that cool? I really like that picture.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Dolly (Aug 28, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 119035


I have visited here, and it is a lovely atmospheric museum. Nothing to do with Sherlock , but the picture of the bobby in his cape took me back to my nursing days. They could bring us fish and chips into A&E hidden under one of those capes


----------



## Dolly (Aug 30, 2020)

I don't know if you already belong to an American S.H. Society but this is the web address for the UK one and it makes interesting reading
www.sherlock-holmes.org.uk


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2020)

*A Parable*

The cheese-mites asked how the cheese got there,
And warmly debated the matter;
The Orthodox said that it came from the air,
And the Heretics said from the platter.
They argued it long and they argued it strong,
And I hear they are arguing now;
But of all the choice spirits who lived in the cheese,
Not one of them thought of a cow.

– Sir Arthur Conan Doyle



_Photo Credit: Sir Arthur Conan Doyle Window at the Sherlock Holmes Pub by Bill Smith | CC_


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)

"Thanksgiving is Murder"!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)

*The Turkeys of the Baskervilles*


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 16, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 114133


I can not express enough how much I love the Basil Rathbone-Nigel Bruce Sherlock Holmes movies. Sure they can be hokey at times but I love them all. The movies are pretty much comfort food for me and a couple of the earlier ones do follow the books rather closely.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2021)

The game's ahoof!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2021)

Lego: Detective​(clue: baker street)


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2021)

The Generic Radio Workshop Vintage Radio Script Library

episodes of Sherlock Holmes (Transcripts only)









"NBC started broadcasting Sherlock Holmes in 1930. Many actors essayed the Holmes/Watson characters. But none have become more identified with the role than Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce. They created the fictional Arthur Conan Doyle duo on the radio, in the movies, and briefly on television in the early 1950's".


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2021)

Holmes has an answer to everything​From "The Blue Carbuncle"


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2021)

Jeremy Brett and Edward Hardwicke Interview on "Daytime Live"​Interview that took place right before their stage performance "The Secret of Sherlock Holmes".


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2021)

JB TVAM interview - re-upload​


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2021)

Invisible Friend.......


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## ohioboy (Mar 16, 2021)

NancyNGA said:


> Dr Joseph Bell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's "somewhat" similar to Bertillon's ID system before fingerprints. I learned that in a Criminal law course.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alphonse_Bertillon#cite_ref-1


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2021)

The Sherlockian world doesn't always pay close attention to who's starring in what at the Barbican Theatre in the City of London, even though it is just a short stroll from St. Bartholomew's Hospital and even closer to the Museum of London, which hosted a major Sherlock Holmes exhibition earlier this year.

The play, by the way, is William Shakespeare's _Hamlet_, which on the face of it has no Sherlockian significance except that.....

..._come to think of it, "Shakespeare's Hamlet" has quite a lot of the same letters as "Sherlock Holmes" — the sort of coincidence certain pastiche authors would use as a major plot point. _

William D. Goodrich in his _New Good Old Index_ manages to find several resemblances between phrases in the play and phrases in the Canon, such as Holmes's use of the words "stale and unprofitable" in "A Case of Identity" and Inspector Forrester's reference to "madness in his method" in "The Reigate Squires."


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2021)

10 Incredible Stories About The Real-Life Sherlock Holmes​"Ever since he showed up in _A Study in Scarlet_, Sherlock Holmes has fascinated readers with his powers of deduction and arrogant eccentricities. But is this iconic investigator purely fictional, or was he based on a real-life hero"?

"Jerome Caminada, on the other hand, was Sherlock Holmes in the flesh. While historians debate if he actually inspired Doyle’s classic character, this Victorian investigator was definitely England’s number one super sleuth. Both brainy and brawny, Caminada traveled all across the UK to catch the realm’s most conniving crooks, and his adventures rival the plot of any Sherlock story". (Continue)


----------



## Keesha (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2021)

Watson and Holmes enjoy a fine chin-wag and a cup or more of java in the Blue Mandalay Coffee setting for two.​


----------



## Meanderer (May 8, 2021)

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2021)

A Voyage Round My Father 1971 with Alex Guinness as his father & Jeremy Brett as Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2021)

Jeremy Brett with his father Lt.Col. Huggins in 1960’s​


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2021)

The Incredible Life Of The Real Sherlock Holmes, Dr. Joseph Bell
Read More: https://www.grunge.com/192906/the-incredible-life-of-the-real-sherlock-holmes/?utm_campaign=clip

"In Doyle's second year of medical school, Bell hand-picked him to work as his medical assistant in Bell's ward, according to Conan Doyle Info, which gave Doyle more than ample opportunity to study Bell's personality and methods closely. Doyle would take Bell's belief that observation was the key to being a good physician and to coming up with an accurate theory or diagnosis, and stow it away for future use as a character we know and love. Just as Watson took notes on his boss, Sherlock Holmes, and later whipped the notes into grand adventures, so Doyle took notes on Joseph Bell. When he later turned these observations into the Sherlock Holmes stories, Doyle essentially became Watson in real life".


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2021)

Calabash (sherlock Holmes pipe), Corn Cob pipe and More


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2021)

Sherlock Holmes, the pipesmoker


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2021)

Holmes on the Range
Two cowboy brothers roam the wild West of the 1890s, saddled up Sherlock Holmes and Dr Watson amidst the tumbleweed, solving murders as they ride the range.






"In your series Holmes on the Range you put two fairly hard scrabble cowboy brothers with a tragic past into slapstick situations where they manage to keep their heads when all around them are losing theirs. Gustav’s obsession for the great detective’s deductive reasoning methods shines through all the fun and games and I’m wondering . . ."  Read More


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2021)

*“The stage lost a fine actor”: Sherlock Holmes’ disguises*

"Now, this is a challenge! To speak of Holmes’ disguises is to take up a task as vast and multifarious as Holmes’ ability in this field was - and I’m not sure I’ll be able to rise to the occasion… but I’ll do my best, I promise".  (READ MORE)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2021)

Sherlock Ari takes London​Ari explores London ahead of Texans vs. Chargers game in London (2019)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2021)

DIY: Sherlock Holmes Costume
"My first DIY video on how to put together a Sherlock Holmes costume!!! I'll be showing you how to dress up as the Ian Mckellen version. Enjoy"!!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2021)

Tim Gunn shouts out his favorite costumes from the NYPL's Virtual Halloween Parade! (2020)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2021)

_Beware of Imitations......._


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## oldiebutgoody (Dec 22, 2021)

So far as I know, I've read the entire Holmes series by Doyle. Now here's a question for you: which was the first story of this series that you read whether in school or on your own?

I distinctly remember my first ~ The Dying Detective:  The Adventure of the Dying Detective - Wikipedia


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2021)

It has been too long....."The game's a blur"!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Autumn716 (Dec 26, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> William Gillette lived here in CT in a "castle" he built; now a State park. It even has his miniature railroad still running. I've been there several times.
> 
> View attachment 52394
> 
> ...


I am Autumn72 resurrected couldn't update as now I'm Autumn716. What to due I was lost yet found myself here deep in Holmes .....radish rose calling for closure.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 27, 2021)

@Autumn716  & @Autumn72   Hi, and welcome back!   Holmes is busy, so I've reported your dilemma to @Matrix , who is our Administrator, so he can help you.  

If you scroll down to the very bottom of the page, and click on "contact us", you can reach Matrix yourself.  Keep calm, and good luck!  -M


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 27, 2021)

Update: Autumn72's "Case of the double identities" has been solved by Matrix!  Excellent!  Spot on!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 27, 2021)

A Small Mystery Hidden In Five Postage Stamps


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 27, 2021)

Sherlock Holmes Never Said “Elementary, My Dear Watson”


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 6, 2022)

The Game's Afoot.....!


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 6, 2022)

NancyNGA said:


> You're My Best Friend - Holmes & Watson
> 
> I still prefer Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce as Holmes and Watson.
> 
> ...


The only one, IMO


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 9, 2022)

London, UK


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 9, 2022)

Edmonton, Canada - Christmas 2021


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2022)

Vintage Fitz and Floyd Sherlock Holmes Creamer


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2022)

Sherlock Holmes Sheet Music for Violin Solo [Granada TV Series]


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2022)

Q: From whom did the name "Sherlock Holmes" originate?

A:  A.C. Doyle was enamored of the name of a dentist in London, practicing during the Victorian era, and "borrowed" his name, which happened to be Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 28, 2022)

"I loved with such a love as comes once in a lifetime"


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 28, 2022)

_"If you give me your heart, I promise I won't put in the fridge."_


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 17, 2022)

Sherlock Holmes (Rock Cover by Ole's Music) - Discombobulate (Hans Zimmer)


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 17, 2022)

Thanks Meanderer, all good stuff.  I'll never forget my thrill at reading "The Sign of the Four" for the first time at the age of 13 or so.  Sherlock is a truly immortal character.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2022)

I love all things Sherlock


----------



## Meanderer (May 23, 2022)

British Monarchs in the Sherlock Holmes Stories


"_Some Observations upon the Segregation of the Queen_"​





"Queen Victoria is still "a certain gracious lady", as Watson calls her in "The Bruce-Partington Plans", but she loses an important historical distinction today. She is no longer the longest-reigning British monarch; Elizabeth II, who has been Queen since February 6, 1952, has now been on the throne for longer."

"Victoria reigned for 63 years 216 days (or 23,226 days, as Buckingham Palace prefers to calculate it), from June 1837 to January 1901. Sherlock Holmes "began his adventures in the very heart of the later Victorian era," as Arthur Conan Doyle wrote in the introduction to _The Case-Book of Sherlock Holmes_, and Sherlockians are among those who know something of the respect and affection she inspired. Holmes himself felt patriotic sentiments towards the Queen-Empress, with the "VR" for Victoria Regina that he inscribed on Mrs. Hudson's wall in bullet-pocks."
READ MORE


----------



## garyt1957 (May 24, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> ; Elizabeth II, who has been Queen since February 6, 1952, has now been on the throne for longer."


Constipation can be a bugger when you get older


----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2022)

Elemental, my dear Watson


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2022)

The Jubilee is afoot!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2022)

"A life size knitted Queen and corgi in the village of Holmes Chapel in Cheshire, ahead of the Platinum Jubilee celebrations. Picture date: Tuesday May 31, 2022."


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2022)

Jeremy Brett with his father Lt.Col. Huggins in 1960’s


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2022)

Charles Altamont Doyle – The Father of Arthur Conan Doyle




_"Conan Doyle wrote in his biography, “My father’s life was full of the tragedy of unfulfilled powers and of underdeveloped gifts.  He had his weaknesses, as all of us have ours, but he also had some very remarkable and outstanding virtues.”_
_(READ MORE)_


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2022)

_How Sherlock Likes His Coffee_​_



_


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2022)

Sherlock  Holmes And The Alderney Street Mystery 






"When we had all finished eating, Mrs. Hudson brought up a tray of coffee. Holmes invited our guests to relax on the couch, and we all paid the landlady friendly compliments as she cleared away the dishes."

"What's in the humidor?" Holmes asked of no one in particular. Then he opened it and handed it to Scott Robinson. Seeing this, I made a point of opening the windows before settling down in an armchair. Holmes waited until we all had cigars, then closed the humidor and put it away before settling into a chair of his own. 

"It is just possible," he said, "that I have gauged the entire case incorrectly. It may be that I am wasting your time tonight, gentlemen. We shall find out soon enough. But in the meantime, do enjoy the coffee and cigars." (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2022)

Mrs Hudsons Kitchen - Coffee In The Canon

An extract from Memoirs from Mrs Hudson's Kitchen;




“The powers of a man’s mind are directly proportioned to the quantity of coffee he drinks,” so said Sir James Mackintosh (1765-1832), a Scottish jurist, politician and historian. This maxim could easily be applied to Mr. Holmes and Dr. Watson, since both often preferred coffee over tea throughout the day and into the night. A breakfast pot served hot and strong was mandatory. In Dr. Watson’s account of _A Study in Scarlet_ the first mention of coffee was made. "

"Dr. Watson 'rose somewhat earlier than usual' and I was so accustomed to his sleeping in that he was dismayed that “his place had not been laid nor my coffee prepared. With the unreasonable petulance of mankind [he] rang the bell and gave the curt intimation that [he] was ready.”

"When Mr. Holmes worked relentlessly on a case, coffee served as a stimulant to both thinking and action, particularly after he stopped using cocaine. For Dr. Watson, who often lingered at various appointed locales to wait for Mr. Holmes, coffee served as a necessary pick-me-up, as seen in “The Naval Treaty.” In this adventure a spirit lamp was employed by the station commissionaire to brew the necessary beverage. Many cases required night time activity and coffee was an ideal elixir. At 221B, I roasted and ground our own coffee."  (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2022)

Smooth - Jeremy Brett - Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2022)

SHERLOC





_Mars 2020's SHERLOC Instrument:__ A close-up view of an engineering model of SHERLOC (Scanning Habitable Environments with Raman & Luminescence for Organics & Chemicals), one the instruments aboard NASA's Perseverance Mars rover. Credit: NASA/JPL-Caltech. Full image and caption ›
_
"The Scanning Habitable Environments with Raman & Luminescence for Organics & Chemicals has a nickname: SHERLOC. Mounted on the rover's robotic arm, SHERLOC uses cameras, spectrometers, and a laser to search for organics and minerals that have been altered by watery environments and may be signs of past microbial life."

"In addition to its black-and-white context camera, SHERLOC is assisted by WATSON, a color camera for taking close-up images of rock grains and surface textures."


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2022)

The Detective Aboard NASA's Perseverance Rover

"When Beegle and his team spot an interesting rock, they'll scan a quarter-sized area of it with SHERLOC's laser to tease out the mineral composition and whether organic compounds are present. Then WATSON (Wide Angle Topographic Sensor for Operations and eNgineering) will take close-up images of the sample. It can snap images of Perseverance, too, just as NASA's Curiosity rover uses the same camera — called the Mars Hand Lens Imager on that vehicle — for science and for taking selfies."





_In this test image by SHERLOC, an instrument aboard NASA's Perseverance rover, each color represents a different mineral detected on a rock's surface.
Credits: NASA/JPL-Caltech
_
"But combined with SHERLOC, WATSON can do even more: The team can precisely map SHERLOC's findings over WATSON's images to help reveal how different mineral layers formed and overlap. They can also combine the mineral maps with data from other instruments — among them, PIXL (Planetary Instrument for X-ray Lithochemistry) on Perseverance's robotic arm — to see whether a rock could hold signs of fossilized microbial life."


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 2, 2022)

Sherlock Holmes - All violin songs played by Sherlock Holmes





All violin songs played by Sherlock Holmes through the 4 seasons
- Irene Adler Theme Soundtrack
-The Final Problem Who You Really Are
- Waltz for John and Mary


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2022)

Sherlock Holmes and the Remaining Improbable Kindle Edition, Amazon

"Advice from the hero of my book, Sherlock Holmes"

_"Asked to share advice from Sherlock Holmes, the hero of my book, “Sherlock Holmes and the Remaining Improbable,” I hesitate. He may have saved many lives and stymied many a cruel plot, but he’s not what’s known as a people person. I draw each of these pieces of advice directly from Holmes’ behavior in at least one of Arthur Conan Doyle’s 60 plus original stories." Susanne M. Dutton_



> 1) Romantic relationships only drain your energy for better things. I mean it. Don’t even pretend to indulge such a thing unless you are disguised and it’s necessary to solve a crime. If you have to convince yourself of this, you are lost already.  It goes without saying that you can and should love your queen—from a safe distance.
> 2) Dogs are more likely to be reliable than humans.
> 3) Never draw easy conclusions. Don’t assume. Check it out. The so-called “obvious truth” or “what people say” is nonsense until you have the facts yourself. Until you have the all the facts you are only gathering data. Leave it at that, unless you want to be as inept as Scotland Yard.
> 4) Your brain has only so much space. Be on guard against unnecessary information. I refuse to know about the solar system, for instance.
> 5) Live alone, unless you can’t afford it. If you must “share rooms,” choose an easy-going person unlike yourself, one who is likely to be useful to you.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 14, 2022)

_"Definitely NOT a Picasso, Watson"!_


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2022)

Drinkers in the Sherlock Holmes pub in St James's, central London, after the Queen's funeral


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2022)

Sherlock and the Ladies: Speculations, Musings and Gossip


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 13, 2022)

As a medical student in Scotland , Doyle had a Professor named Doctor Bell, who was well known for his ability to see minute things on a patient, that lead him to a diagnosis. Bell was a leader in the concept of carefully examining the entire  body of the patient to see things that others would miss. Bell was ( I think ) the model for the careful examinations performed by Holmes. A tangent.....Justice Bigelow, of the Ontario Court of Queen's Bench ( in the 1950's ) one of the world's leading authorities on Holmes., Recently his book ( a private publication of only 100 copies ) was listed for sale at $13,000 USD. Bigelow was also the long time Chairman of the Ontario Jockey Club which rules the horse racing tracks in Ontario. Bigelow was known far and wide for his strict court room rules. He once told a lawyer to go home and change his orange and blue  argyle socks, for ones of a solid black material. Cranky as hell, but a superior Justice, too.  JimB.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2022)

Watson gets to hear a little about Holmes's family and gets to meet Mycroft for the first time. From "The Greek Interpreter".

Sherlock and Mycroft Holmes


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2022)

Ideal Interview V. Sherlock Holmes (link)


_Ideal Interview V. Sherlock Holmes_ is a Sherlock Holmes pastiche written anonymously by "Anyhow" published in _The Bohemian_ magazine in october 1893.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2022)

_"The Case of the Missing Favicon!"_
​


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2022)

"A delicious traditional English breakfast dish using smoked white fish, rice and eggs. It is based on the Indian dish Khichri and comes from the days of the Raj."

Edible Art: Sherlock Holmes and the Case of the Mysterious Breakfast 





"I see you are confused by the combination of eggs, rice, and fish at breakfast, my dear Watson, but I assure you this is elementary Victorian Cooking. It’s merely a hearty morning Kedgeree*. Kedgeree Recipe: 2 cups cooked basmati rice 1 pound haddock 4 tbsp butter 1 large onion, finely […]"


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2022)

Henry Cavill's Sherlock Holmes Continues His Superman Confusion ​
"Henry Cavill plays Sherlock Holmes in Netflix’s *Enola Holmes*, and his version of the Great Detective continues his Superman confusion. Created by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, Sherlock Holmes made his debut in 1887 in _A Story in Scarlet_ and went on to appear in various short stories and novels, making him one of the most popular and beloved characters in literature. The detective has been adapted to different media for over a hundred years, and some artists have borrowed him and other characters to make their own stories, with some even expanding their backstories." (Read More)


----------

